# speaker size?



## stanzarox (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone knows what the speaker sizes are for a 1992 Nissan Stanza. I've searched these forums but I haven't found anything yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Stanza Speaker*

The front speaker is 4x6 and the rear is 5 1/4 and i think 5 1/2 might fit as well


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I think he;s right with the sizes....have you gone to your local best buy ?
they have a machine there that tells u that....


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

and of course, crutchfields website will tell you...


----------



## JesusFu (Aug 9, 2005)

though crutchfield can be often unreliable.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Every "find your size" system i have used have turned up different, none of them have told me 4x6, i had removed the old speakers to determine that they are 4x6. The usually answers were 6x9, 6.5 or 5.25.


----------

